# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour Thái Lan giá rẻ  - Call: 0934 79 77 79

## intour779

_CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH THÁI LAN  BANGKOK - PATTAYA
(Thời gian: 06 Ngày 05 Đêm; Đi, về bằng máy bay
Khởi hành ngày : 15,17,22,24,29 tháng 09 - 02,06,08,13,15,20,22,27,29 tháng 10

CHỢ NỔI 4 MIỀN
MASSAGE THÁI CỔ TRUYỀN
BUFFET NHÀ HÀNG XOAY 56 TẦNG
NHÀ HÀNG PATIN_

*Ngày thứ 1: TP.HCM ------- BANGKOK*
Hướng dẫn sẽ đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất để đáp chuyến bay TK (17H55 -19H 30 ) đi Thái Lan. Đến vương quốc Thai Lan xe về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hay tự do khám pháBangkok về đêm .

*Ngày thứ 2 :BKK --- SÔNG CHAOPHRAYA--- HOÀNG CUNG --- SRIRACHA TIGER ZOO --- PATTAYA*
Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya Huyền thoại. Xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông. Tiếp đến tham quan Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như:Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…. Nơi đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất.Tiếp tục đi tham quan Công viên Sriracha Tiger Zoo, tại đây Quýkhách sẽ được xem những màn biểu diễn thật hấp dẫn như: ShowCá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv…. Và dùng bữa trưa tại công viên. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến Pataya, khi đến nơi Quý khách dùng bữa tối. Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tham gia các show về đêm tại Pataya (chi phí tự túc)… ( Ăn 3 bữa )

*Ngày thứ 3 ATTAYA --- ĐẢO CORAL ---BUFFET NHÀ HÀNG XOAY 56 TẦNG --- THÁI MASSAGE*
Sau khi ăn sáng , Quý khách khởi hành đi Đảo San Hô(Coral) Bằng tàu cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển.(Chi phí tự túc). Tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pataya đi đến 1 nhà hàng xoay nổi tiếng trên toà nhà 56 tầng cao nhất tại Pataya để dùng Buffet trưa thịnh soạn, tại đây Quý khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh biển trên không với độ cao hơn 150m, Quý khách có thể tham gia trò chơi đu dây cáp trên không từ 56 tầng lầu xuống với trang bị máy nhảy điện tử hiện đại tiên tiến (nhảy 1 người -vượt qua chính mình, hoặc lòng treo nhảy 2 người, cáp treo 4-6 người). Hướng dẫn tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến massage Thái cổ truyền để thư giãn. Sau đó Quý khách sẽ có thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan, Ăn tối tự túc..(Ăn 2 bữa ).


*Ngày thứ 4: PATTAYA -YẾN SÀO -TRÂN BẢO PHẬT SƠN -NONOOCH* 
BANGKOK
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Trung tâm yến sào để tìm hiểu về các loại yến. Tiếp đến tham quan Trân Bảo Phật Sơn - núi phật được khắc và đắp bằng vàng 24k, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Thái Lan. Sau đótham quan làng dân tộc Nonooch, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được tham quan Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch thật đẹp và chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như: Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v.. Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn của các chú voi: voi đá banh, chạy xe đạp, vẽ tranh.. Sau khi ăn trưa, Đoàn tham quan Chợ Nổi 4 Miền, Quý Khách có thể sưu tầm các quà lưu niệm tại chợ trên mặt nước này. Xe đưa Quý Khách khởi hành về BangKok, trên đường về ghé cửa hàng bán các loại đặc sản Thái Lan để dùng thử và mua sắm. Tiếp đến về khách sạn tại Bangkok nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối ..(Ăn 3 bữa)

*Ngày thứ 5 : BKK --- CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG --- TRUNG TÂM ĐÁ QUÝ & RẮN ĐỘC --- SHOW BÊĐÊ*
Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950. Sau đó Quý khách tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý. Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hồng Kông được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan – Royal Dragon đặcbiệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo vàtrang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc. Tiếp đến tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc và Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da nổi tiếng của Thái Lan. Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thứcchương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (show Bêđê)do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thục hiện… Ăn tối với món lẩu tự chọn.. (Ăn 3 bữa)

*Ngày thứ 6 :BANGKOK - TP.HCM*
Sau khi ăn sáng,. Xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay TK ( 16H 00 – 18 H00 ) BKKSGN  trở về TP.HCM…. Kết thúc chương trình, hẹn quý khách chuyến tham quan khác.

*Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động:      0934 79 77 79 
Điện thoại: (08) 39896536
Fax:                 (08) 62958356
Email:             dulich@intour.com.vn – luonghiep@intour.com.vn 
Yahoo:            vanhiep_intour@yahoo.com – intour_hcm_vn@yahoo.com 
 Địa chỉ:          117 o Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh*

 INTOUR _– VUI TRỌN TOUR !_

----------


## intour779

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động: 0934 79 77 79 
Điện thoại: (08) 39896536
Fax: (08) 62958356
Email: dulich@intour.com.vn – luonghiep@intour.com.vn 
Yahoo: vanhiep_intour@yahoo.com – intour_hcm_vn@yahoo.com 
Website: intour.com.vn
Địa chỉ: 117 o Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh

INTOUR – VUI TRỌN TOUR !

----------


## intour779

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động: 0934 79 77 79 
Điện thoại: (08) 39896536
Fax: (08) 62958356
Địa chỉ: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## intour779

*Đặt tour du lịch giá rẻ - Call: 0934 79 77 79*

----------


## intour779

*Đặt tour du lịch giá rẻ - Call: 0934 79 77 79*

----------


## intourvietnam

CẢM NHẬN ĐẦU TIÊN VỀ CHUYẾN ĐI DU LỊCH THÁI LAN


Tôi vốn là người chưa đi du lịch nước ngoài lần nào hết,đọc báo xem thông tin và ngay cả bạn bècũng nói đất nước Thái Lan đẹp lắm,có nhiều điểm tham quan,mua sắm,các show diễn pede…Tất
cả những sự hấp dẫn này đã hối thúc và lôi cuốn tôi,cuối cùng là tôi đã đăng kí tour Thái Lan 5ngày 4 đêm của công ty du lịch Intour tổ chức. 
sau thời gian mong đợi Cuối cùng đã đến. Theo lịch hẹn của công ty tôi và những những ngườikhách đi cùng đã có mặt tại sân bay quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục đáp chuến bay TK
(Thổ Nhỉ Kì) đi Bangkok Thái Lan. Sau một chuyến bay dài hơn 1 giờ thì đoàn của tôi đãđến sân bay Suvanabhumi của Thái Lan một sân bay quốc tế rất đẹp và qui mô chúng tôi
làm thủ tục an ninh nhập cảnh vào nước Thái.thật ấn tượng khi chúng tôi bước lên xe làđược chụp hình và quàng dây hoa lên cổ thay cho lời gặp chào gặp mặt đầu tiên,đây cũng
là cách làm du lịch của người Thái.Trong suốt cuộc hành trình tôi cảm nhận đất nước Thái Lan làm du lịch rất hay và chuyên nghiệp,được thể hiện qua từng chi tiết nhỏ. Trên chuyến
đi chúng tôi được chị hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh giới thiệu rất nhiều về Thái lan từ nhữngđiểm tham quan cho đến từng món ăn đặc sản của người Thái.Các điểm tham quan du
lịch của Thái lan điểm nào cũng có show biểu diễn cho khách xem như: xiếc cá Sấu( Tigerzoo), điệp viên 007, Cá heo..( Safari)…Làm cho du khách rất hứng thú, chúng tôi được
thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật Pede show. do các vũ công chuyển đổi giớitính thực hiện cảm giác ấn tượng và thú vị.

Sự thành công của chuyến đi này không thể quên hai người góp phần rất lớn của chị Tỉm hướngdẫn viên bên tour Thái Lan và em Đức trưởng đoàn của công ty Intour. Một chuyến đi du lịch
rất hài lòng không chỉ là ở giá trị sự hiểu biết thu nhận mà phải kể đến sự thân thiện mếnkhách của đất nước Thái Lan qua chuyến đi này.

Bài viết của: Nguyễn Dũng - Du Lịch Intour

----------

